# Can You Hack a Cuisinart?



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Mrs. RahneFan replaced our food chopper with a new one; the old one has a broken lid. Proper attachment of the lid is required for operation of the chopper - it moves something that completes the circuit I guess.

Is this worth taking apart? Got any ideas what one could do with it? It otherwise works great.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Sure, what else are you gonna do with it?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, but I mean, what can one do with something like this? Any ideas?


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh. I don't know what it really is. I just think it's always a good idea to take things apart


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Should be a decently strong AC or DC motor for its size. I am thinking maybe an axworthy maybe.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

It would certainly be worth having a look. Most food choppers I have seen are variable speed, so it would probably be worth it to extract any speed control without damage. It might even be a universal motor, meaning it would run just as happily on DC as AC.

The down side is, I don't know many which are built for continuous operation. You may luck out and be able to get by - of it may eventually burn up like my blender did on a particularly long (~20 minute) blending job.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

corey872 said:


> ...of it may eventually burn up like my blender did on a particularly long (~20 minute) blending job.


Holy crap! What could you have been blending for 20min? Body parts?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

BWWAAAIIINNNNNSSSSsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Mmk..


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

It has only 2 speeds actually. 3 if you count "off." Both seem kind of fast.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> BWWAAAIIINNNNNSSSSsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Nothing that diabolical.  ..it was a failed recipe for tofu ice cream the wife wanted to try. The mix was all grainy instead of smooth and creamy. So I hit the max speed button and walked away for a bit. Come back to that 'electronic burning' smell and no more blending.


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

I used one with a motion controller to make a platter with hand jump violently the high speed workes great for this in short bursts,,, Warning the motor will burn up with exstended long runs. it needs time to cool.

I found with the torque and speed it was perfect for a well dress forearm and plater about 3 lbs.. created a cam with lobes 

just an idea......


----------

